# Beersmith 2.3



## jibba02 (27/7/16)

It's almost here and some great new features. 
http://beersmith.com/blog/2016/07/25/beersmith-2-3-update-first-look-release-date-8-august-2016/


----------



## A.B. (27/7/16)

Might be a stupid question but can you reuse a licence/rego key across 2 PC's on a network, like the lappy in my brew shed and main PC in the house?


----------



## TheWiggman (27/7/16)

Yep, check out the licence agreement in the link below which says a single user can use it on 2 PCs - 
http://www.beersmith.com/help2/index.html?license_and_copyright_informat.htm


----------



## lukiferj (27/7/16)

Still nothing for being able to see inventory on the mobile client


----------



## Mardoo (27/7/16)

lukiferj said:


> Still nothing for being able to see inventory on the mobile client


Which would be so VERY handy!


----------



## Alex.Tas (10/8/16)

Anyone having problems with the mash pH predictor? Ive been using brewers friend in the past to guess my pH as i haven't got a meter.

I've read and tested that you need to have the water additions built into a water profile for the mash predictor to take them into consideration. Adding them directly into the recipe doesn't change anything unfortunately.

For a particular test recipe (5kg JW pils) using my clarence water profile, I've found that brewers friend estimates a mash pH of 5.42, while BS estimates 5.56. the required acid malt (from what I gather this is 3% lactic by weight for BF) to get to 5.2 is 110g using brewers friend, while beersmith estimates i need 280g.

I'm interested to know if others are noticing a difference between the two estimates, if not it may be more down to an input error on my part.


----------



## kaiserben (10/8/16)

I noticed something like that.

Tried to get to the bottom of it all by checking it against EZ Water, Bru'n Water and BF, but quickly got frustrated and gave up.

I might try again before my next brew this weekend.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (10/8/16)

My version of BS is telling me there's an update available (presumably to 2.3) but when I tick the box for "upload in background" it dithers for a while then says "cannot connect to server".

ANyone know of a workaround for this?


----------



## Nebes (10/8/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> My version of BS is telling me there's an update available (presumably to 2.3) but when I tick the box for "upload in background" it dithers for a while then says "cannot connect to server".
> 
> ANyone know of a workaround for this?


Mine is saying the same thing


----------



## Lecterfan (10/8/16)

Maybe a stupid comment/ question/observation (won't be my last) - but is it the 8th of August in Beersmith land yet? Is it based in America? Will a button need to be pushed at that end at 9am or something?

Edit: please read this in the general spirit it is intended rather than literally (i.e by cheesemakers I mean more broadly the manufacturers of dairy products etc)


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/8/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> My version of BS is telling me there's an update available (presumably to 2.3) but when I tick the box for "upload in background" it dithers for a while then says "cannot connect to server".
> 
> ANyone know of a workaround for this?


Mine did the same thing earlier today when I started it up for today's brew day. I haven't bothered trying anything.. will see what it does tomorrow and Friday for the next two brew days. I'm in no rush though, the current one works well anyway.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/16)

Go to this page in Beersmith.

I clicked on Windows (Alt Download) and followed the prompts. Downloaded without any issues, had a quick look and there are quite a few changes.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/8/16)

It places a new icon on the desktop and if you click the old icon it opens up the old version.


----------



## Dan2 (12/8/16)

I'm also disappointed about the mash pH "predictor".
You'd think the best thing to do is have the tool automatically adjust/predict from any salts added in the design tab, but it doesn't.

Also had no luck downloading in background from the Beersmith program.
Just had to manually do it from the website (as mentioned by BDD).


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/8/16)

I posted this elsewhere, but it's more appropriate here. They've added a no-chill option which should come in handy for a few of us.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (12/8/16)

Dan2 said:


> I'm also disappointed about the mash pH "predictor".
> You'd think the best thing to do is have the tool automatically adjust/predict from any salts added in the design tab, but it doesn't.
> 
> Also had no luck downloading in background from the Beersmith program.
> Just had to manually do it from the website (as mentioned by BDD).


Also the mash pH predictor doesn't have the option of sulphuric acid for pH adjustment. Good thing Brewer's Friend does.


----------



## kaiserben (15/8/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It places a new icon on the desktop and if you click the old icon it opens up the old version.


After I downloaded (manually from website, because it wouldn't download via BeerSmith itself) it simply kept the old icon for me. So it won't open an old version as it has been replaced. I tripled checked after double clicking the icon that it had updated properly (and it had, to version 2.3.5)

PS-
I notice now that there have been another 2 minor updates since I did my update. It's now at version 2.3.7. (still won't download via BeerSmith software though).


----------



## Killer Brew (15/8/16)

Strange. Mine prompted me last week so i clicked ok and it did its thing just fine


----------



## Camo6 (22/7/17)

Has anyone mucked around with the hop util/ no chill settings on Beersmith yet? Just updated and having a play with it now and interested to know other's experiences.


----------



## BrockHops (19/8/17)

Camo6 said:


> Has anyone mucked around with the hop util/ no chill settings on Beersmith yet? Just updated and having a play with it now and interested to know other's experiences.


I have beersmith 2 mobile app (Android)
Can not find no chill option anywhere!
Any ideas?
Brock


----------



## Andy_27 (19/8/17)

I just had a look too. On the computer version, its in the equipment profile section but its not included in the mobile version by the looks of it...


----------



## Mardoo (19/8/17)

Do you only have the app, or do you also have the computer version?


----------



## Mardoo (19/8/17)

OK, if you have the computer version, upload a recipe with your desired equipment profile to your cloud recipes. 

Open the recipe on your app. Go down to where the equipment profile is. Open the profile. Go to the bottom of the profile. There should be an option to store to your profiles. Do so. 

Now you can create recipes on the app using that profile. If you don't have the computer version, search the cloud for a recipe using the BeerSmith profike you want. Looks like you can't search on equipment type, so it'll be a bit of swiping. Save the recipe to your app, and do as above. 

Not sure that's what you wanted. 

Otherwise, you can just set the cube hops as s 20 minute steep addition, which of course you enter when you add or edit the hop addition.


----------



## Camo6 (19/8/17)

Not near a pc but on the computer version there is a box you can check in your profile


BrockHops said:


> I have beersmith 2 mobile app (Android)
> Can not find no chill option anywhere!
> Any ideas?
> Brock




Make sure you have the latest update installed on the PC version (I had to do mine manually as the auto update didn't work) and go into your equipment profile. In the bottom right is an option to 'estimate hop util during whirlpool' or something similar. I've used it for a NC recipe once and bitterness seemed about right in the finished product. 
You can then save the recipe to your cloud and open it in the phone app.
Not sure if this option is in the phone version as I only really use that for the boil timer and reference.


----------

